
Physicist Solves 2k-Year Old Problem That'll Lead to Cheaper, Sharper Lenses - chadash
https://fstoppers.com/news/mexican-physicist-solves-2000-year-old-problem-will-lead-cheaper-and-sharper-396628
======
ColinWright
There was a huge discussion about this a month ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20369960](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20369960)

You can't comment there any more, so new comments can go here, but it's
potentially useful to read the previous discussion.

There are a few extra comments here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20641380](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20641380)

